# Temporary Car Insurance



## btearl (Apr 9, 2012)

Help is it possible to get temporary insurance whilst I matriculate my car, as my English insurance is due to expire next month and the renewal quote is nearly £800 for England? 

Portuguese newbie !


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I don't know about temporary car insurance but even if you pay the £800 you will be able to cancel and pay for the part you have used plus an admin fee and get a rebate on the rest.

The problem may lay in if you need to tax and MOT it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Once you've started the matriculation process and can show documents to prove, then Portuguese insurance companies will cover you, no need for temporary UK insurance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I was in a similar position some months ago and Lusitania Insurance issued cover for my SA registered Jeep....... although the did ramp up the premium a little until the matriculation was completed.

You can email Ana at Lusitania who speaks good English at [email protected] 

Hope that helps.


----------



## btearl (Apr 9, 2012)

*Temporary Car insurance*



btearl said:


> Help is it possible to get temporary insurance whilst I matriculate my car, as my English insurance is due to expire next month and the renewal quote is nearly £800 for England?
> 
> Portuguese newbie !


Thanks guys! Wow what a quick response. I'm dead chuffed with this website. Xau xx


----------

